# Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams hofft, dass Fans zufrieden sind



## Darkmoon76 (24. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams hofft, dass Fans zufrieden sind* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: J.J. Abrams hofft, dass Fans zufrieden sind*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Februar 2019)

> Episode 9 muss im Dezember zeigen, dass hier doch eine zusammenpassende Story entsteht, welche auch alle drei Trilogien miteinander verbindet. Dieser Aufgabe widmet sich Regisseur J.J. Abrams.


Viel Glück, ich möchte nicht mit ihm tauschen...


----------



## SpieleKing (24. Februar 2019)

Kein roter Faden? Lächerlicht!


----------



## bltpgermany (24. Februar 2019)

ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen... aber vieles ist einfach nicht mehr gut zumachen.
Ich könnte jetzt 50 Punkte nennen, die mir an dem Film missfallen haben. Aber eine Carry Fisher kommt nicht wieder zurück. Han und Luke als Charakere sind auch nicht mal eben wieder zu holen... Daher ist vieles nicht mehr möglich.

Rian Johnson hat es einfach maßlos verkackt... auf ganzer Linie. Mich kann EP9 nicht mehr versöhnen. Ich werde ihn mir gar nicht erst anschauen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2019)

Carrie Fisher ist gestorben. Dafür kann der Regisseur aber nun wirklich nichts. Das jetzt als ein Argument für eine negative Wertung zu bringen ist (sorry) Bullshit. Das ist riesengroßes Pech und sehr schade, daß sie viel zu früh gehen mußte.  

Die Idee eine digitalen Einarbeitung finde ich aber gar nicht mal soo schlecht. Es kommt aber immer auf die Art der Umsetzung/Integrierung an. Komplett auf Carrie Fisher in Ep. IX verzichten wäre meiner Meinung nach ein viel größerer Fehler. Carrie Fisher gehört zur META der Episoden IV-VI aber auch der Episoden VII bis VII. Warum sollte sie dann in der letzten Folge der Trilogie sang- und klanglos ignoriert werden ? Das ist Blödsinn und würde dem Ganzen nur schaden. Und eine Text-Erklärung alá "Beim Angriff auf Planeten X wurde Prinzessin Leia getötet" wäre meines Erachtens auch eine vollkommen idiotische Idee und ihrer bisherigen Rolle in Star Wars nicht würdig. Das für einen Hauptcharakter dieser SW-Ära wäre schlichtweg schwach und billig.

Ich würde als Regisseur zusehen, daß die Techniker und Special Effects Crew eine Lösung findet, damit eine Carrie Fisher in Ep. IX in irgendeiner digitalen Form oder aus früheren Aufnahmen in den Film "organisch passend" implementiert werden kann, somit mit von der Partie ist, um ihr in dem Teil ein Denkmal zu setzen. Das hat sie wirklich verdient. Und nicht nur eine kurze Textabhandlung mit 1 Satz im SW-typischen Vorspann und dann ist das Thema abgehakt.

Bei den anderen Dingen und offenen Handlungssträngen, diversen Handlungsverläufen kann man sicher bei einigen von diesen Punkten noch etwas retten und hinbiegen. Das funktioniert. Aber alles kann man sicher nicht geradebiegen. Das ist mir auch klar. Es wurden von den vorangegangenen Regisseuren auch einige Fehler begangen. Keine Frage. Aber sooo schlecht wie Ep. VII und VIII von einigen permanent gemacht worden sind und immer noch wird ist einfach maßlos übertrieben. Klar Carrie Fisher im Weltraum fliegend hat bei mir in dem Moment auch einen WTF-Moment verursacht. Auch Snokes Tötung war für meine Begriffe wirklich blöd gelöst, ok. Han Solos Tötung durch seinen Sohn ebenso, obwohl irgendwo doch nachvollziehbar. Er konnte sich nicht vorstellen, daß sein Sohn ihn wirklich umbringen würde. Aber viele Dinge und Kleinigkeiten aus den beiden SW-Teilen werden im Internet auch zu sehr hochgepusht und schlichtweg überzogen um die Filme noch schlechter zu machen als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.

Für meinen Geschmack sind Ep. VII bis VIII Mittelmaß, sicher nicht auf dem klassischen, von Ep. IV bis VI gewohnten SW-Level (keine Frage), sie sortieren sich für mich im Ranking mit Abstand unter den Episoden IV-VI ein und liegen aber ungefähr auf Stufe von Ep. III. Aber eben auch noch deutlich vor einer Ep. I. Und selbst noch vor Episode II. Sicher es wäre deutlich besser gegangen. Keine Frage. Darin sind wir uns alle einig. Die Filme deshalb aber total verreißen und als Schrott hinzustellen ist wiederum Blödsinn. Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck, daß es in der heutigen Zeit frei nach dem digitalen Zeitalter entweder nur noch 1 oder 0 gibt Keinerlei Abstufung und Differenzierungen mehr. Entweder wird etwas bis zum Erbrechen totgehypt oder totgebasht. Siehe auch ein Spiel wie ME: A. Das ist genau das gleiche Theater. Da ist das Internet entweder total auf einem Hypetrain oder auf einem Bashing Feldzug. Wirklich schade, daß man keinerlei Maß mehr halten kann bei den Bewertungen und Einstufungen. Damit hat man ME:A z.B. regelrecht "hingerichtet" und dafür gesorgt, daß der Quarianer-Archen-DLC nicht mehr erscheint auf den ich mich z.B. riesig gefreut hatte.  Und ich fand ME:A nicht schlecht. Hinzu kommt, daß einige an Amnesie leiden wenn sie ME 1-3 hypen aber ME:A bashen. Denn Teil 1-3 hatten auch ihre Macken. Aber das wird generös genauso übersehen wie der Punkt, daß das Universum um Shepard 3 Teile und einige DLC hatte sich zu entwickeln. Bei ME:A hat man beim Prolog den Saft abgedreht. Weil man es unbedingt in Grund und Boden stampfen mußte.

Aktuell geht das ganze mit Anthem genauso weiter. Kaum konstruktive Wertungen sondern überwiegend nur 2 Fanlager mit diametralen Ansichten. Auch was F76 betrifft: Dort wird nur gebasht. Konstruktive Wertungen gibt es so gut wie nicht. Denn nicht alles an dem Spiel ist Schrott.

Zumindestens was große Marken betrifft (egal in welchem Sektor) herrscht mittlerweile die Mentalität vor etwas zu hypen oder zu bashen. Ob nun Film, Spiele, Technik usw. Hinzu kommen die Grabenkriege zwischen Fans verschiedener Lager (PC vs. Konsole, XBOX vs. PS, AMD vs. Nvidia, Canon vs. Nikon bei den DSLR usw.). Das ist einfach nicht mehr schön und nervt nur. Weil unter diesen Maßstäben bei den ganzen Fanboydiskussionen und -Gegnern schlichtweg die notwendige Neutralität und Objektivität zu allererst leidet und zu Grabe getragen wird. Nur damit man seine Meinung, sein Lager vertritt.

Und leider sind diese extremen Lager (egal um was es sich explizit dreht) zwar in der Regel nicht die größten aber die lautesten. Und genau das verfärbt den Eindruck über die entsprechende Sache vollkommen. 

Seitdem diese Sorte Menschen das Internet entdeckt hat, ist vieles anders geworden und das Bild über gewisse Dinge hat sich gewandelt wenn man sich nach diesen Leuten richtet. Dann gibts entweder nur Schrott oder nur göttliches.  Aus dem Grund traue ich auch Metacritic nicht über den Weg. Auch sind einige Steam-Reviews nichts wert, weil sich dort nur die Hater oder Hyper die Klinke in die Hand geben. Das ganze geht auch weiter bei Plattformen wie Amazon.... Wertungen, die konstruktiv und fair sind findet man leider nur noch selten. Und es ist bei dem ganzen Wust an Bewertungen oft schwierig die ganzen Basher und Hyper rauszurechnen um sich dann anhand von konstruktiven, soweit wie machbar objektiven Bewertungen ein Bild über eine Sache zu machen.


----------



## steel2000 (24. Februar 2019)

Triologie = drei Teile mit einer zusammenhängender Handlung. Dementsprechend kann / sollte erst ein abschließendes Urteil erlaubt / möglich sein nach deren Abschluss.Eigentlich.
Allerdings wirkte gerade der zweite Teil davon, als würde die Handlung auf eine veränderte neue Richtung zusteuern. Allen voran die ganze Geschichte um Snoke, der in SW7 recht geheimnisvoll aufgebaut wurde. Wenn diese `Auflösung` tatsächlich so geplant war, dann war sie Mist. Wenn sie auf Kosten des Regisseurs / neuer Autoren ging, dann erst recht. Im zweiten Fall täte sich dazu die Frage stellen, weshalb ihnen niemand auf die Finger klopfte, vom Ursprungsplan abzuweichen.
Aber wie gesagt, wirklich schlauer ist man erst nach dem Abspann von Episode 9. Entweder sind die meisten wieder besänftigt...
...oder die letzten Mistgabeln werden aus den Ställen geholt...

Zu C.Fisher bin ich auch dafür, sie besser in irgendeiner Form auftreten zu lassen, sofern sie für die Handlung für Bedeutung war.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2019)

die Fans werden zu frieden sein, andere werden den Film eh Scheiße finden. egal was für ein Film bei raus kommt


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber sooo schlecht wie Ep. VII und VIII von einigen permanent gemacht worden sind und immer noch wird ist einfach maßlos übertrieben. Klar Carrie Fisher im Weltraum fliegend hat bei mir in dem Moment auch einen WTF-Moment verursacht. Auch Snokes Tötung war für meine Begriffe wirklich blöd gelöst, ok. Han Solos Tötung durch seinen Sohn ebenso, obwohl irgendwo doch nachvollziehbar. Er konnte sich nicht vorstellen, daß sein Sohn ihn wirklich umbringen würde. Aber viele Dinge und Kleinigkeiten aus den beiden SW-Teilen werden im Internet auch zu sehr hochgepusht und schlichtweg überzogen um die Filme noch schlechter zu machen als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.



Den größten "what the fuck" Moment hatte ich bei der "Verfolgungsjagd" von Episode VIII. Und die war nun mal leider Teil der Haupthandlung und ging den Großteil des Filmes über. Und die war einfach total schwachsinnig. "Ach, die Rebellen haben keinen Sprit mehr und können deswegen nicht mehr so schnell fliegen, statt sie dann einfach einzuholen oder gar zu überholen und in die Zange zu nehmen drosseln wir auch unser Tempo und tuckern im Sicherheitsabstand hinter denen her, macht zwar keinen Sinn aber wir würden ja gewinnen, und unser Film wäre nach zehn Minuten vorbei gewesen, wenn wir die Rebellen jetzt einfach so auslöschen würden ..."

Der Rest der Handlung hat mich hingegen kaum gestört. Die gehasste Rose hat mich zum Beispiel gar nicht gestört, ihre Figur war letztlich mit das interessanteste am ganzen Film, auch wenn ich natürlich lieber die gleich zu beginn getötete Schwester als Schauspielerin von Rose gesehen hätte ... 

Was mich hingegen störte war, dass Finn praktisch zum unbedeutenden Nebendarsteller verkam. Warum wurde er in Ep. VII so aufgebaut, bloß um ihn dann wieder bedeutungslos zu machen? Ich dachte er sollte neben Rey einer der neuen Helden sein...

Und ja, Rey ist leider ein schlechter Charakter und total langweilig. Die Schauspielerin ist okay, aber sie kann da auch nichts mehr retten.

Und bis auf Luke fand ich die Rollen der Althelden in VII und VIII auch total öde. Gerade Carrie Fishers Rolle empfand ich als absolut unsympathisch, übrigens schon in Ep. VII. Der Gastauftritt von Harrison Ford war nett aber irgendwie hatte sein altes, gebrochenes Ego so gar nichts mehr mit dem Draufgänger von damals zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt der Film ist nicht fehlerfrei. Sag ich auch nicht. Aber jetzt den Film gefühlt auf ein Niveau von 1/100 zu schieben ist genauso blödsinnig wie Wertungen von 99/100.


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Fans werden zu frieden sein, andere werden den Film eh Scheiße finden. egal was für ein Film bei raus kommt


Wenn Star Wars ins Spiel kommt, gibt's bei dir wohl nur schwarz / weiß .... 

Die, die Filme gut finden und die Hater, die die Filme wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen bzw kapiert haben.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn Star Wars ins Spiel kommt, gibt's bei dir wohl nur schwarz / weiß ....
> 
> Die, die Filme gut finden und die Hater, die die Filme wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen bzw kapiert haben.



wenn man die "Belege" anschaut dann haben die ja auch nicht den Film verstanden, aber es wird fröhlich immer behauptet dass die Filme scheiße sind
nicht Disney macht Star Wars kaputt, sondern die "Fans"


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2019)

Es gibt auch Fans von SW die die Filme bashen. Davon abgesehen. Aber mir kommt es wirklich gefühlt so vor als gibt es entweder nur Wertungen von 1/100 oder 99-100/100 und nichts dazwischen. Egal aus welchem Lager die Reviewer kommen. Sicher SW VII bis VIII sind nicht perfekt, sicher auch nicht sehr gut. Aber noch lange nicht Schrott.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Februar 2019)

Also ich persönlich würde Ep. VII vielleicht irgendwas um 75 bis 80 geben und Ep. VIII im Bereich 60 - 70 ansiedeln. Beide auf jeden Fall sehenswert für Fans des Genres. Solo habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen aber Rogue One würde bei mir im Bereich 85 bis 90 liegen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2019)

The Force Awakens und Solo haben bei mir ne 7/10

Rogue One 9/10 und The Last Jedi 8/10


Fand eigentlich alle ganz gut - es gab dann aber halt teilweise doch auch ein paar Sachen, die mich ein wenig gestört haben.

Bin auf alle Fälle schon gespannt auf IX


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Fans von SW die die Filme bashen. Davon abgesehen. Aber mir kommt es wirklich gefühlt so vor als gibt es entweder nur Wertungen von 1/100 oder 99-100/100 und nichts dazwischen. Egal aus welchem Lager die Reviewer kommen. Sicher SW VII bis VIII sind nicht perfekt, sicher auch nicht sehr gut. Aber noch lange nicht Schrott.



eben, wer behauptet dass die Schrott sind muss mehr miese Filme schauen, denn dann ist das Empfinden falsch eingestellt


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Solo habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen aber Rogue One würde bei mir im Bereich 85 bis 90 liegen.



Solo solltest du umbedingt mal anschauen, ist zusammen mit Rogue One mein Lieblings Star Wars Film der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Taiwez (24. Februar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> eben, wer behauptet dass die Schrott sind muss mehr miese Filme schauen, denn dann ist das Empfinden falsch eingestellt



Dann formuliere ich es gerne für dich um: Für mich waren alle Filme ausser Rogue One als alteingessener Star Wars-Fan eine Enttäuschung. Wäre das eine Argumentation, die für dich in Ordnung wäre? Oder ist das schon zu viel "Hate" ?


----------



## Alreech (24. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Den größten "what the fuck" Moment hatte ich bei der "Verfolgungsjagd" von Episode VIII. Und die war nun mal leider Teil der Haupthandlung und ging den Großteil des Filmes über. Und die war einfach total schwachsinnig. "Ach, die Rebellen haben keinen Sprit mehr und können deswegen nicht mehr so schnell fliegen, statt sie dann einfach einzuholen oder gar zu überholen und in die Zange zu nehmen drosseln wir auch unser Tempo und tuckern im Sicherheitsabstand hinter denen her, macht zwar keinen Sinn aber wir würden ja gewinnen, und unser Film wäre nach zehn Minuten vorbei gewesen, wenn wir die Rebellen jetzt einfach so auslöschen würden ..."


Die Verfolgungsjagd war absolut notwendig damit die Nebenhandlung mit dem Kasinoplaneten und Reys Besuch bei Luke laufen können...
Damit diese top wichtigen Nebenhandlungsstränge erzählt werde können muß man die Handlung eben strecken, das ist ganz große Filmkunst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Februar 2019)

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich "Fan" bin. Tatsächlich geht mir Star Wars als Franchise sowas von am Anus vorbei, wie es nur geht. 

Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich die Filme nicht mag. Im Gegenteil. Die "Ur"-Trilogie hat zurecht Kultstatus und Episode 1-3 fand ich auch ganz gut. Die aktuelle Trilogie leidet aber, meiner Meinung nach, nichtmal unter einem fehlenden roten Faden. Selbst wenn die drei Episoden jeweils eine abgeschlossene Handlung hätten, die für sich funktionieren, wäre das kein Thema, solange das "große Ganze" im Blick gehalten wird (Kampf zwischen First Order und der Rebellen). Aber die Filme leiden ganz einfach unter folgendem Problem: Totale Inkonsequenz. 

Man baut Snoke in Episode 7 als großen Obermacker auf und in Episode 8 wird er einfach mal abserviert, als wäre er n Zwischenboss oder n Zombiegegner in Dark Souls. Weder davor im Film, noch in Episode 7 gab es irgendwelche Hinweise oder Indizien dafür, dass Kylo "Emo Boy" Ren Hass auf Snoke hegt und ihn lieber tot sehen würde. Snokes Tod kam quasi urplötzlich und davor gab es letztlich nur ein oder zwei kurze Dialoge, in denen Snoke Kylo Ren gedisst hat. Entweder hätte man Snoke als Obermacker beibehalten sollen (was dann aber wieder zu sehr an Episode 4-6 erinnert hätte), oder aber man hätte von vornherein einen Zwist zwischen den beiden aufbauen sollen. 

In dieser Trilogie kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, statt dass man einfach mal einen Regisseur und einen Drehbuchautor für alle drei Filme engagiert hätte. Und dadurch resultieren dann natürlich diverse Logiklöcher, Unstimmigkeiten und Handlungsstränge, die völlig unnötig sind. 

Dennoch fand ich auch The Last Jedi okay. Insbesondere die Szene, in der Skywalker das Lichtschwert mal eben über die Schulter weg wirft. Totaler Dick Move, der einfach mal völlig unerwartet kam, nachdem das Ende von Ep. 7 das Treffen zwischen Luke und Rey so cool und episch gezeigt wird.  


Rouge One fand ich dagegen echt klasse. Das war in meinen Augen der beste Star Wars-Film ever.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2019)

Zu Snokes Tod:

Snoke wollte das Kylo Rey tötet, aber er hatte andere Pläne mit ihr, folglich musste er handeln. Hätte er einfach nur gesagt "Nein Meister, ich töte sie nicht" oder "Ich brauche sie lebend" hätte Snoke vermutlich nicht gezögert beide zu töten, durch seine Hand oder durch seine Garde.


----------



## Jakkelien (25. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der Film ist nicht fehlerfrei. Sag ich auch nicht. Aber jetzt den Film gefühlt auf ein Niveau von 1/100 zu schieben ist genauso blödsinnig wie Wertungen von 99/100.


Grenzenlosen Hass in Form von 0/100  sehe ich aber ich habe noch Nichts und Niemanden gesehen, was Episode 8 auf den Olymp hebt.
Aber so wie die eine Seite die Filme angreift, so beißt die andere Seite zurück. Ich denke daher rührt deine Wahrnehmung äh... über der Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Den größten "what the fuck" Moment hatte ich bei der "Verfolgungsjagd" von Episode VIII. Und die war nun mal leider Teil der Haupthandlung und ging den Großteil des Filmes über. Und die war einfach total schwachsinnig.



Bei der Handlung Episode VIII ergibt bei genaurer Betrachtung fast nichts irgendeinen Sinn. Das alleine wäre noch nicht einmal so schlimm (Star Wars war noch nie bekannt dafür, außerordentlich Sinn zu ergeben), leider versagt der Plot auf allen Ebenen. Charaktere, Spannungskurve, Wendungen... Nichts stimmt. Man ist ja als Zuschauer durchaus bereit so einigen Unsinn mitzumachen, wenn dabei am Ende eine coole Geschichte herauskommt, aber hier waren Dilettanten am Werk.


----------



## Kartamus (25. Februar 2019)

Ach hört doch auf. Wirst du von einem Fan/Nerd gefragt musst du die letzten zwei Filme schlecht finden, sonst hast du keine Ahnung. Hast du solche Pfosten nicht im Bekanntenkreis, dann findest du die Filme vielleicht gut, hast dann aber auch keine Ahnung von Star Wars.  Was ein unsinniger Beitrag von mir.


----------



## Frullo (25. Februar 2019)

Mal die ehrlich gemeinte Frage in die Runde: Ist die Aussage 

_You have to determine that yourself. I really can’t wait you to see it. There are a lot of words that we hope you will feel. Obviously the biggest and most important one I think is satisfied!_​
wirklich eine News wert? Der Regisseur eines Filmes hofft, dass die Zuschauer zufrieden sein werden?! Was wäre die Alternative? Er hofft, dass die Zuschauer dermassen wütend aus den Kinos stürmen, dass sie in geschlossener Formation nach Disneyland pilgern und es auseinandernehmen? Ja - eine solche Aussage wäre eine News, aber das der Regisseur hofft, dass die Zuschauer zufrieden sein werden? Vom Informationsgehalt her wirklich nicht weit über dem umgefallenen Sack Reis in China.


----------



## TobiWan82 (25. Februar 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Grenzenlosen Hass in Form von 0/100  sehe ich aber ich habe noch Nichts und Niemanden gesehen, was Episode 8 auf den Olymp hebt.
> Aber so wie die eine Seite die Filme angreift, so beißt die andere Seite zurück. Ich denke daher rührt deine Wahrnehmung äh... über der Wahrnehmung.



Weil, wie üblich bei so etwas, die Zufriedenen ruhig sind und die was zu meckern haben die lautesten sind. Dazu noch, wenn der Hatetrain fahrt aufnimmt gibt es auch immer eine menge Trittbrettfahrer, die eigentlich keine Ahnung haben wovon sie da sprechen. Interessant ist daran schon, dass viele die auf der kritischen Seite stehen, zu I-III oder IV-VI in der Alterszielgruppe waren und so logischerweise ein anderes Erlebnis hatten als bei Filmen die danach erscheinen. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich, keiner der Filme sticht durch eine unglaubliche Konsistenz oder seine innere Logik hervor. Es sind halt moderne Märchen mit vielen Effekten.


----------



## Vandred (25. Februar 2019)

> Rian Johnson hat es einfach maßlos verkackt... auf ganzer Linie. Mich kann EP9 nicht mehr versöhnen. Ich werde ihn mir gar nicht erst anschauen.


Meine Rede! 

Wo gleich ich jetzt nicht Expliziet ihm die Schuld geben kann dafür stecken zu viele eintscheidungs Träger mit drin, _es war ein gut gemeintes Experiment, das zum leidwesen vieler Gescheitert ist._


----------



## Chroom (25. Februar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Fans werden zu frieden sein, andere werden den Film eh Scheiße finden. egal was für ein Film bei raus kommt


Ja. Und dann werden wir hier in der Überschrift wieder lesen......SW9 spaltet die Community. Boahhh echt?


----------



## Siriuz (26. Februar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> eben, wer behauptet dass die Schrott sind muss mehr miese Filme schauen, denn dann ist das Empfinden falsch eingestellt



Genau, wer ne andere Meinung hat, dem sein empfinden ist falsch "eingestellt".  Bist du nicht der Boy, der laufend gegen AfD und Co. hetzt - selber aber faschistoides Gedankengut verbreitet?


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Genau, wer ne andere Meinung hat, dem sein empfinden ist falsch "eingestellt".  Bist du nicht der Boy, der laufend gegen AfD und Co. hetzt - selber aber faschistoides Gedankengut verbreitet?



ja gut, wer meint das aufzeigen was für eine Scheiße die Nazis von der AfD machen hetzen ist, der kapiert auch nicht die Aussage dass keiner der schonmal wirklich schlechte Filme gesehen hat, diese ernsthaft mit so Machwerken wie The Room, etc. auf eine Stufe stellt
Aber wenn man wirklich etwas für das Christentum übrig hätte, wüsste man eh was Jesus zu dem Thema gesagt hätte


----------



## Siriuz (27. Februar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, wer meint das aufzeigen was für eine Scheiße die Nazis von der AfD machen hetzen ist, der kapiert auch nicht die Aussage dass keiner der schonmal wirklich schlechte Filme gesehen hat, diese ernsthaft mit so Machwerken wie The Room, etc. auf eine Stufe stellt
> Aber wenn man wirklich etwas für das Christentum übrig hätte, wüsste man eh was Jesus zu dem Thema gesagt hätte


Ist halt immer wieder der gleiche Unsinn, den du hier schreibst. Erstmal dass du die AfD als "Nazis" bezeichnest, ist schon lächerlich genug. Du hast wohl von der Geschichte überhaupt keinerlei Ahnung. Dein Vergleich mit "The Room" hinkt auch. Einen Indie Film mit einem Disney Film zu vergleichen ist auch Unsinn. 
Im Ergebniss: Alles was du von dir gibst, ist Unsinn. Lösch dich!


----------



## Enisra (27. Februar 2019)

ja gut, die AfD mit den Nazis zu vergleichen ist nicht nett, für die Nazis, die hatten immerhin System
Ansonsten, wenn man sich die Aussagen mal anschaut die man so tätigt, hmmmm, nein, wird nicht besser, z.B. wie die Versuche zu beweißen dass der Islam und Ausländer ja so Böse und Gefährlich sind, die Anfragen aber jedes mal das Gegenteil beweißen

Aber komm, dann nenn mal die Ganzen Filmfehler die gleichwertig sind mit Filmen der Bottom 100
Nur da nichts kommen wird außer Ausflüchte und versuche anderen Worte in den Mund zu legen, bezweifel ich dass man hier zu noch was schreiben muss


----------

